# Modemsimulator



## javvb (2. Sep 2009)

Hallo

ist es möglich einen Modemsimulator in Java zu programieren der z.b. auf com2 horcht und dann die standartbefehle akzeptier bzw. ein ring,connect oder ok ausgibt.

Ist das mögl?


----------



## faetzminator (2. Sep 2009)

Du suchst wohl grundsätzlich mal folgendes: Java Communications API


----------



## javvb (2. Sep 2009)

OK

Und wie kann man jetzt eine Moidemsimulation in Java programiren was braucht man da bzw wie erzeugt man dann eine jar datei?


----------



## javvb (2. Sep 2009)

Bzw Ist jemand so nett und programiert mir solch einen Modemsimulator als ausführbare JAR datei?


----------



## madboy (2. Sep 2009)

Wenn du so nett bist, und Geld dafür bezahlst, wird sich sicher jemand finden ;-)


----------



## javvb (2. Sep 2009)

Zuerst möchte ich aber gerne wissen wie das technisch aussehen würde.


----------



## The_S (3. Sep 2009)

Es würde technisch gesehen ein Modem simulieren.

Mal ehrlich, was bist du für ein Kauz? Ich hab jetzt zwei Threads von dir gelesen. Diesen hier und den mit der Werbung. Die sind allesamt irgendwie strange. Und wenn ich mir die Titel von deinen anderen Beiträge so ansehe, glaube ich nicht, dass die arg viel anders sind.


----------



## javvb (5. Sep 2009)

Ja ich möchte gerne wissen wie das script technisch gesehen aussehen würde bzw. was das denn macht


----------



## HoaX (5. Sep 2009)

Ja halt ein Modem simulieren ... entsprechend dem normalen Protokoll halt ...


----------



## javvb (6. Sep 2009)

Wie würde der Quellcode dazu aussehen?


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

Jenachdem wer in programmiert gut oder schlecht formatiert. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die eine oder andere If-Abfrage und Schleife darin zu finden sein wird. Aufjedenfall sehr bunt, wenn du ihn in einer entsprechenden IDE betrachtest  .


----------



## Ariol (7. Sep 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das ja schon ^^:
56K Modem Emulator


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Würdest Du mir dann bitte solch einen Quellcode erstellen?


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

Siehe Zitat madboy:



madboy hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du so nett bist, und Geld dafür bezahlst, wird sich sicher jemand finden ;-)


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Es gibt aber auch Leute die machen das Ganze gratis.

Warum hier nicht?


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

javvb hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute die machen das Ganze gratis.



Dann geh doch zu denen  .


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Die haben aber kein Java Forum..

Hm ich finds schon a bissel schade das hier anscheinend auch nur aufs Geld geschat wird..

Und man kennt sich zwar nicht aber das ist Doch Jacke wie Hose..

Naja

wie beginnt man denn solch eine anwendung in Java zu schreiben?


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2009)

Hast du etwa das Gefühl, dass der Code aus 5, 10 Zeilen besteht? Es gibt viele Personen hier im Forum, welche Mal schnell einen 10, 20 Zeilen langen Algo hinschreiben. Aber das ist wohl ein grösseres und längeres Projekt. Abgesehen davon fragtest du in deinem ersten Post lediglich, ob es möglich ist - die Antwort(en) dazu hast du bekommen.

Edit:
1. Wenn du kein Java kannst, warum willst du es dann in Java haben?
2. Zeig doch Mal eine Spez eines zu implementierenden Simulators, dann kann man eine Aufwandschätzung machen


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

javvb hat gesagt.:


> Die haben aber kein Java Forum..



Dann gibts wohl doch niemanden, der es gratis macht.



javvb hat gesagt.:


> Hm ich finds schon a bissel schade das hier anscheinend auch nur aufs Geld geschat wird..



Bei konkreten Fragen und Problemen hilft hier jeder gerne. Bei Anfragen mit null Eigeninitiative eher nicht. Es ist schon Endgegenkommen genug, wenn wir uns in unserer Freizeit überhaupt mit deinen Fragen auseinandersetzen.



javvb hat gesagt.:


> Und man kennt sich zwar nicht aber das ist Doch Jacke wie Hose..



Hat damit nix zu tun. Ich helfe Wildfremden, damit sie auf den richtigen Weg kommen um ihr Problem selbst zu lösen - oder schreibe auch mal ein paar Zeilen Code zur demonstration. Ich verlange aber auch Geld von Bekannten, wenn Sie die Entwicklung eines Programms/Programmteils möchten - es sei denn ich bekomme einen entsprechenden Gegenwert (bspw. indem der KFZ-Mechaniker das nächste Mal mein Auto im Gegenzu repariert). Wenn ich das nicht machen würde, könnte ich mir irgendwann nichts mehr zu essen kaufen.



javvb hat gesagt.:


> wie beginnt man denn solch eine anwendung in Java zu schreiben?



Kommt auf deine Vorkenntnisse an. Was kannst du denn schon alles?


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Was ist mit Spez gemeint?

Das hier ist z.b. in Java geschrieben ist ein Bluetoothsimulator

BT-Sim: A BlueTooth Simulator

Tja meine Vorkentnisse sind das ich jar anwendungen ausführen kann


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

Dann solltest du wohl mit einem Buch anfangen dir Java beizubringen. Gibt viele Links zu Büchern und Tutorials in der entsprechenden Kategorie hier im Forum.


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Schade


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2009)

Was ist daran Schade? Etwas neues zu lernen sollte doch freude machen und für ansporn sorgen ... Wenn du nichts neues lernen möchtest, aber trotzdem etwas brauchst, musst du wohl dafür zahlen. Wenn du dir kein Auto selbst bauen kannst, wird dir dein Automechaniker wohl auch nicht einfach so eines zusammen bauen.


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2009)

Was eine Spezifikation ist? Spezifikation ? Wikipedia
Wenn du nicht weisst, was du willst, wie sollen wir das dann wissen? Ich weiss, für was ein Modem ist, aber nicht was du willst.


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man einen Modemsimulator schreibt


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2009)

Und ich würde gerne wissen, was du genau machen willst. Von was für einem Modem sprichst du, welches du simulieren willst? Was für reale Schnittstellen hat es? Hat es überhaupt welche?


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Sep 2009)

Wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach einen fertigen emu?

Google
Google


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Nein ich besitze kein Modem. So darum möchte ich gerne einen Java Modemsimulator haben der ein modem vorgaukelt auf com3 z.b..


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2009)

Erklär uns doch mal, für was du den genau benötigst. Du willst deinem Computer vorgaukeln, dass an COM3 ein Modem hängt? Oder an einem Gerät an COM3, dass dein Computer ein Modem ist? Was willst du ganz grundsätzlich erreichen?


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Also

Ich möchte gerne die AT Befehle in Hyperterminal testen.

Da der Rechner allerdings kein eingebautes Modem mehr hat und ich keins kaufen möchte dachte ich man kann sowas mit java simulieren also ein analogmodem das alle at befehle mit den endsprechenden Meldungen registriert. Ich stell mir das dann so vor: Ich starte den Modemsimulator in java wähle den com port und dann ist das modem bereit und ich kann mit dem modem über com3 reden.


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Ist die Erklärung ausfürlich genug?


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2009)

Ja, aber du bist da wohl auf der "falschen Seite des Ports". Wenn du dich an COM3 connectest, kann ein Gerät per COM3 mit dir kommunizieren. Du musst aber irgendwie so tun, als wärst du COM4 (oder was auch immer)...
Da kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

Nochmal bitte

Das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Ariol (7. Sep 2009)

Wird wohl mit Java auch nicht machbar sein. 
Das klingt eher nach einer Art Treiber, der einen Com-Anschluss samt angehängtem Modem simuliert.

(????)


----------



## Ariol (7. Sep 2009)

War echt schwer - musste tatsächlich 5 Seiten bei Google durchforsten.........
Emulate hardware modems and faxes easily. Emulate null-modem connection.

Aber billig ist das nicht...


----------



## HoaX (7. Sep 2009)

Dem TE is doch sogar ein 1€-Uraltmodem von eBay zu teuer ...


----------



## HoaX (7. Sep 2009)

Da fällt mir ein, mit "socat" könnte man so was "relativ" leicht unter Linux machen ...


----------



## javvb (7. Sep 2009)

@HoaX

wie geht das denn?


Erzähl mal


----------



## HoaX (7. Sep 2009)

Gib doch einfach "socat" bei Google ein, der erste Treffer ist die Homepage zu dem Tool. Da steht alles wichtige ...


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (8. Sep 2009)

Geiler fred!


javvb hat gesagt.:


> Tja meine Vorkentnisse sind das ich jar anwendungen ausführen kann


----------



## tuxedo (8. Sep 2009)

*YMMD* :applaus:


----------



## javvb (8. Sep 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob es jemand noch hinbekommt den code zu erstellen


----------



## faetzminator (8. Sep 2009)

Warum sollte jemand den Code erstellen?


----------



## frapo (8. Sep 2009)

javvb hat gesagt.:


> Bin ja mal gespannt ob es jemand noch hinbekommt den code zu erstellen



Alles eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## javvb (8. Sep 2009)

Ich sage es gerne nochmals warum.

Weil das hier ein forum ist ich foren kenne wo die Leute sowas umsonst machen und nein die haben da nicht so lange gefackelt


----------



## madboy (8. Sep 2009)

So lustig der Thread hier auch ist: warum fragst du denn nicht in den anderen Foren mit den netten Leuten, die sowas umsonst machen?
Wäre übrigens interessant zu wissen, wo man diese Foren findet. Ich hätte auch gelegentlich mal was zu programmieren, wozu ich keine Lust habe ;-)


----------



## javvb (8. Sep 2009)

das forum heißt forum.qbasic.at


----------



## javvb (8. Sep 2009)

Dann frage ich mal ganz anders



Gibt es eine Möglichkeit AT Befehle auch ohne Hadware also nur mit Software auszuführen?

Wenn ja welche Möglichkeiten gibs da?

(Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Posts).


----------



## Gastredner (8. Sep 2009)

javvb hat gesagt.:


> das forum heißt forum.qbasic.at


Dir ist klar, dass die in QBasic oder FreeBasic geschriebene professionelle einen, sagen wir mal, verschwindend geringen Anteil an der Masse der Software haben dürfte und die Leute, die sich in diesem Forum herumtreiben, ergo überwiegend Leute sind, die damit in ihrer Freizeit arbeiten und es sich vielleicht gar nicht um professionelle Softwareentwickler handelt, wie man sie hier viele trifft und für die die Programmierung mit Java ihre Arbeit ist?


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2009)

Da kann ich Gastredner nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Wenns andre umsonst machen geh zu denen, wir sind hier nicht auf dem Basar und müssen uns niemandem beweisen.

Zu deinem Problem: Da du ja AT-Befehle sendest weist du ja was du für Antworten erwartest, also du kennst das Protokoll. Schreib dir einfach einen kleinen TCP-Server der sich wie ein Modem verhält. Den kannst du dann z.B. mittels socat unter Linux zu einem tty "umwandeln". Oder du installierst dir z.B. VirtualBox und darun nochmal ein Windows. VirtualBox bietet dir nämlich an den emulierten seriellen Port auf einen Socket umzuleiten.

(Ich hoffe deine nächste Frage ist nicht wo man eine Protokollbeschreibung für Modems findet ...)

Edit: (Auch wie man einen TCP-Server schreibt findest du über google/Forumsuche. Stichwort "Chatclient")

Viel Spaß


----------



## javvb (9. Sep 2009)

@HoaX

Und wie funktioniert das technisch?


----------



## tuxedo (9. Sep 2009)

?? Steht doch da. Wenn das an Info nicht reicht stellt sich einem unweigerlich die Frage ob man bei diesem Nicht-Wissen überhaupt AT-Kommandos abschicken kann ???:L

- Alex


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2009)

Er könnte sich auch 2 Java-Programme schreiben und dann 2 COM-Ports am PC miteinander verbinden.

Aber bei diesen extrem kurzen "ichwillwissenwieaberallesvorgekautbekommen"-Fragen des Themenstarters hab ich echte Zweifel ob das hier echt ist, oder wir die ganze Zeit mit irgendeinem Bot diskutieren.


----------



## javvb (9. Sep 2009)

Wie genau geht das denn?


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2009)

Du schnappst dir ein Java-Buch und lernst die Grundlagen
Lernst du wie man am COM-Port liest und schreibst
Du programmierst dir ein Server-Programm, dass an COM3 lauscht und AT-Befehle entsprechend beantwortet
Du verbindest COM3 mit COM4 (Nullmodemkabel)
Du schreibst deinen Client (oder was immer du auch haben willst) und redest mit deinem Programm and COM4 über COM3.

Und nein, weiter werd ich dir nicht helfen...


----------



## stefan. (10. Sep 2009)

Modem simulieren - Mikrocontroller.net :lol:


----------



## Ariol (11. Sep 2009)

stefan. hat gesagt.:


> Modem simulieren - Mikrocontroller.net :lol:



Du hast den hier vergessen:
Modemsimulator für VICE - Emulatoren - Forum-64

Aber am besten fand ich den albanischen Virus:lol:


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2009)

*YMMD* ... again :lol:


----------



## FatFire (11. Sep 2009)

Das ist bestimmt eine Wette oder so. "Wetten ich bekomme das hin, dass mir das einer schreibt und ich kaum einen Finger dafür rühren muss?"...der Typ ist irgendwie klasse und so dummdreist wie er sich anstellt kann man eigentlich gar nicht sein. Daher gehe ich mal von jemand halbwegs intelligentem aus, der sich einfach nur doof stellt...bei mir hat es allerdings für eine Menge Vergnügen gesorgt. Und hey, wenn er die Threads wirklich alle gelesen hat, hat er dabei sogar noch ne Menge gelernt.

Gruß FatFire


----------



## Ariol (11. Sep 2009)

Und wie funktioniert das genau? Das mit dem Lesen? Hast du da nen fertigen Code?


----------



## faetzminator (11. Sep 2009)

> *Geburtstag: 7. April 1993 (16)*
> Geschlecht: Männlich
> Wohnort: Hannover und Köln bald nur noch Köln


Das sagt wohl einiges...


----------



## Nud3l (11. Sep 2009)

Ariol hat gesagt.:


> Und wie funktioniert das genau? Das mit dem Lesen? Hast du da nen fertigen Code?



Bei diesen Frage könnte man dich glatt für den TS halten


----------



## stefan. (11. Sep 2009)

"Sysops, die an ihrer Mailbox-Konfiguration" - Google-Suche


----------



## HoaX (11. Sep 2009)

Seit April sucht der Arme schon ... LINUX &bull; openSUSE - Modememulator für Linux gesucht


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2009)

Dort wurde die Ursache auch richtig erkannt: Eindeutig ein Layer8 Problem...

*scnr*


----------



## Gastredner (11. Sep 2009)

FatFire hat gesagt.:


> Daher gehe ich mal von jemand halbwegs intelligentem aus, der sich einfach nur doof stellt...


Unterschätze niemals die Dummheit der Menschen...:autsch:


----------



## The_S (23. Sep 2009)

Wer sich noch ein wenig amüsieren will: Btsim umprogramieren - Byte-Welt Forum


----------



## tuxedo (23. Sep 2009)

Ich find's faszinierend wie man so lange so hartnäckig und stur sein kann :toll:


----------



## javvb (28. Feb 2010)

PPPWart

Was brauche ich alles dafür?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Feb 2010)

schau an ... mein Forentroll ist sogar bis hier her entlaufen ... kein Wunder das er sich solange nicht im C++ Forum gemeldet hat



> PPPWart und Frage & so


das Dir PPPWart nichts bringt ist Dir schon bewust? ... vermutlich eher nicht - daher die Frage


----------



## javvb (26. Mrz 2010)

Guten Abend,

Und was gibs neues?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Mrz 2010)

Omg ich weis nicht was ich davon halten soll. Ich wäre hier offiziell für eine Löschung/Verbannung von javvb. Warum dürfte klar sein, oder?

Wenn nicht, verweise ich mal auf noch andere posts von ihm:
Bluetooth 1
Bluetooth 2

Er versucht es immer wieder zudem in anderen Foren. Hier wird versucht die Benutzer auszunutzen und auf dreiste Art und weise zu nötigen ihm kostenlos fertige Programme zur verfügung zu stellen. Ich hoffe inständig das weder hier im Forum noch in iwelchen anderen ijemand seine idiotie teilt und ihm wirklich mal soetwas aus mitleid oder warum auch immer programmiert. 

Er sieht offensichtlich das Forum an, als ob die Mitglieder für ihn arbeiten zu haben (warum auch immer). Nun ja, was er offensichtlich nicht bedenkt: Er selbst ist aktuell auch Mitglied hier...bevor man forderungen stellt, sollte man sich mal fragen: was kann ich als Gegenleistung bringen. Also fordere ich einfach mal so dreist wie du: Entweder bezahl oder lass das gespame und lern selber programmieren, leute wie javvb werfen nur ein schlechtes licht auf das Forum!

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mrz 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich wäre hier offiziell für eine Löschung/Verbannung von javvb.


würde nichts bringen ... dann meldet er sich unter anderem Namen an ... Du kannst Ihn aber in Deinen Filter packen - wie Developer-X bei mir


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Mrz 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> würde nichts bringen ... dann meldet er sich unter anderem Namen an


Ich befürchte ... da hast du recht ;(



> Du kannst Ihn aber in Deinen Filter packen - wie Developer-X bei mir


Nun ja, es geht mir hier weniger um mich, sondern mehr um die Community.


----------

